# Can I use more than one fulfillment service at the same time?



## spector5ns (Jul 22, 2017)

Ok, here goes...I'm registered and moving forward with Redbubble. I guess I like them somewhat, but I can't say I'm fully satisfied.

With that being said there are some other providers I would like to try out as well. Is it legal and feasible to use a few fulfillment services at the same time?

Maybe it will help me find my pick of the litter and I can go full bar with that one..or go with several at the same time?

Thought and suggestions?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Legal? Yes. Feasible-depends on your shopping cart software if that is how you are selling.


----------



## spector5ns (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks Joe! Currently I don't have any of those avenues and will be doing complete fulfillment through the likes of Redbubble, etc. ...so it will just be a link from my web to their/my store. Once I can get some decent funds saved/generated, I'll start moving towards doing most of it on my own (printing,shipping,etc.)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You could link to 100 different fulfillment sites if you wanted to.

The issue becomes different looks for different items as shoppers are redirected to redbubble, etc. 

You will also guarantee no multiple item purchases. Buyers will balk at paying separate shipping charges for every item they purchase if they are from separate shops.


----------



## spector5ns (Jul 22, 2017)

splathead said:


> You could link to 100 different fulfillment sites if you wanted to.
> 
> The issue becomes different looks for different items as shoppers are redirected to redbubble, etc.
> 
> You will also guarantee no multiple item purchases. Buyers will balk at paying separate shipping charges for every item they purchase if they are from separate shops.


 Yeah, I'm not happy being that I have to use fulfillment...but for now it is my only option. I guess I'm exploring different ones to see who is the best for all points


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

Sure you can use as many as you want but why? Unless one is for your shirts and one provides your coffee mugs etc. Just test them out first and then use one.





spector5ns said:


> Ok, here goes...I'm registered and moving forward with Redbubble. I guess I like them somewhat, but I can't say I'm fully satisfied.
> 
> With that being said there are some other providers I would like to try out as well. Is it legal and feasible to use a few fulfillment services at the same time?
> 
> ...


----------

